# Pezbots Uses in Cod4



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can pezbots for cod4 work in other mods for multiplayer and how so? like can you put the pezbots files into a mod that changs the game in multiplayer and still have bots to play with?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, i don't think pezbots work in other mods, but version 7 is out now and the bots are very intelligent and don't just move like the bots in COD1.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

i got version 8. but i want them to appear in this mod called xtreme warfare. because i heard there are nuclear airstrikes


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think it is possible to run a mod inside a mod unfortunately.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

it is possible, but you have to import them *into* the startup file, depending on how the mod was done.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can try reading any readme files the mod has to see what mods it is compatible with.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah to merge two mods together you would better be off asking the team that created it on their forums.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah. but the read me for the pezbots said something like this. "Feel free to add this source to any mod you like, just credit PeZBOT, thanks."


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

yes, and if you want help with this you should ask on their forums, not here. its always better asking the team that created it.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

FanEAW said:


> yes, and if you want help with this you should ask on their forums, not here. its always better asking the team that created it.


And where are "their" forums exactly?


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont know lol if pezbot dont have one well then he can go on the forums of the mod he wants to merge it with.


----------

